# Woohoo!!! Just pulled the trigger on  fully equipped Haas TL1!



## fredybender (Feb 11, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on a low hour TL1 , with all the bells & whistles...
Need to sell my 13X40 HF gear head with all the tooling (shouldn't be hard to sell; just the tooling is worth the asking price   )


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Feb 12, 2014)

Congrats man. They are a great machine. I stumbled upon one a little over 2 years ago in a divorce sale. I got the machine, 8 inch chuck, 5C collet closer, tail stock, gang tool block and coolant system for just what was owed on the machine. I got it for $9,000.00. When I got it, it was 2 years old and it had less than 40 hours on it. Now it has about 2,000. I was able to run the machine before I bought it. I do contract machining, and I was able to rent that machine. It came up for sale about 6 months later.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 12, 2014)

Look nifty and I can only hope I need one some day...

Just curious, what are the specs on it?


Ray


----------



## fredybender (Feb 12, 2014)

I wasn't so lucky, you got a damn good price!!!
I was looking for a new one, but with the options, it came to about $40K
This one has about 400 hours and a bit over $25K
I got the following options on it:

Tail stock 
8" true bore
spindle orientation
rigid tapping
User definable macros
visual quick code programming
Coolant pump
Work light
QCT with 6 holders

Specs here:
http://www.haascnc.com/DOCLIB/datasheets/DS_TLseries_US.pdf


----------



## Ray C (Feb 12, 2014)

*WANT!*


----------



## 09kevin (Feb 12, 2014)

Congratulations!  I would love to have one.


----------



## Cheeseking (Feb 13, 2014)

That is awesome.   Im assuming you drop that kinda scratch on a machine you have some work lined up for it??    If not I propose a wife swap!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheeseking said:


> That is awesome.   Im assuming you drop that kinda scratch on a machine you have some work lined up for it??    If not I propose a wife swap!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This^


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fredybender (Feb 13, 2014)

Just me and my 14 yo son in the house...So all plans are "the boy's plans" 
As far as having work lined up for it; No not yet, but "build it, and they will come" is kind of my way of thinking.

present shop and garage: The 13X40 needs to find a new home...


----------



## fredybender (Mar 16, 2014)

After waiting for a few weeks, for financing, and delivery of the lathe, it finally arrived...
I had my fair share of challenges since the beginning of the project, but the arrival, and setting of the machine, prooved very interesting...

A few pictures, to support the statement...

Please be advised, that the TL-1 is in my basement. 

The door was too small to accept the complete machine, so disassembly of the contorl and arm, were done in the middle of the street (Ilive in front of a school, and this was at lunch time or so...) 

2X 18 wheelers ( 1 for the lathe, and the other for the riggers lifrts) , me and my friend taking the machine appart in the street, right next to a grade school with very unpatient parents, prooved to be a good test for my resilience 

Pictures to provide proof to the claim


----------



## Ray C (Mar 16, 2014)

Woah, tight fit!  Congrats on pulling that one off without taking sledgehammers to the wall.

Do you guys ever wonder what's going to happen when we get too old and beat-up to get this stuff *out *of the houses?


Ray


----------



## CNC Dude (Mar 16, 2014)

Hah! Ray, I ask the same question all the time! But I think getting rid of the stuff is the easy part. Just price it to sell quick and the newcomer will be salivating enough to easily "slide" it through the door...

What truly scares me the most is moving. Right now my garage is cramped with tools and I would like to move to a larger house with a larger shop but when I think about moving a 12x36 lathe and a CNC mill, that truly makes me to reconsider.

BTW, fredybender, those are awesome pictures! It truly made me cringe in horror as I thought of how complicated it must  have been to move that puppy down that slope. I would have had a heart attack, no doubt.

Funny sideline. During my moving my Tormach PCNC1100 about three years ago I lost 8 pounds. Stress! No diet like it...


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 16, 2014)

Sweet sweet machine man.


----------



## genec (Mar 16, 2014)

ray when we get too old , its the kids problem , we took care of all there's growing up. :roflmao:


----------



## fredybender (Mar 16, 2014)

CNC Dude said:


> BTW, fredybender, those are awesome pictures! It truly made me cringe in horror as I thought of how complicated it must  have been to move that puppy down that slope. I would have had a heart attack, no doubt.



I hired professionnal riggers, as the price of the machine was too high IMO, to attempt this even with friends that operate their own loaders; I can just imagine dropping the lathe, and goodbye investment...

It took 3 guys 3.5 hours to unload it from the flat bed, until its final position;
A few considerations on this move:

1- The lathe is too wide to fit in the sloped walkway; They had to sling it on the driveway, and tilt and lower (just like you would do a V8 engine install with the transmission) in order to clear the protrusion of the floor, above my door.

2- the door sill would not accept the 4200lbs load; so they had to shim steel plates on both sides of the sill and rolled it in with the furtermost tip part of the forks of the lift.

3- the area in front of the double door has a drain, with heavy slopes on all plains going to that center drain, and this would also be too weak to accept the load...

All kinds of fun, but it was worth the effort!

Now I'm a manual lathe guy; I work around CNCs almost every day, but I have to start to work with a control, which is something I have never done in my life! I know it will also be worth it, but I have been reading manuals for the last 3-4 days, and its a rough start :allgood:


----------



## toag (Mar 17, 2014)

good call on the riggers.  I enjoy moving stuff as much as the next guy, but at 25k... not worth it.  side being experienced, riggers are also insured!hew:


----------



## Cheeseking (Apr 3, 2014)

Congrats on getting the lathe all set.  Btw I love them Sciroccos you got there too! Had an '80 Jetta 2dr coupe in college.   Fun little cars but they did have a certain "rattle" factor to em.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 3, 2014)

Freddy,
That is just too wrong.  Buy a Haas just to have in case you get work for it.  Can I move in and make a mens threesome in your shop?  I can bring all of my stuff, but a car or two would have to go just to fit it all.  Fortunately my wife supports my addictions so she would not say a word if I bought another bigger lathe or a bigger mill, she just shakes her head and smiles.  Gotta love it.

Bob


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Apr 3, 2014)

Fredy - that one just made the bucket list. What a beauty of a machine!!


----------



## fredybender (Apr 8, 2014)

Just finished installing the 3rd axis drilling spindle; Perfect for bolt circles with the optionnal M19 spindle orientation that came with the lathe.
I bought a Sherline hi-torque 90V DC headstock, and made the attachement for my QCT; just nee to center and align it, and I will get one of the available M code to start it up with the program. It is rated for 330W, which is exactly what output max is the 110V output (such as the coolant pump). with a slow feed and carbide drills rated for higher SFM's I should be ok with the power of the unit. Not looking to make holes bigger than 5/8, and on the larger diameters, I will just enlarge the holes to keep the power down... 

This will enable me to make bolt pattern up to about 12 inches., without removing the turret. This will also enable me to redrill differential axle shafts bolt patterns: on a mill the shaft is long, and I need to make a fixture on the side of the table, in order for the shaft to clear the table. As strong as I made that "outrigger" fixture, I would always get flex, because of overhang, and stud holes would not align perfect... No more!!!

My next project is to make wheels (just like BBS's) with drilled lip, which has about a 14" bolt pattern;
I will desing a jig to fit with dowel pins on the riser block, underneat the turret, and this will allow me to swing to the max of the lathe...

Pics:


----------

